# Queen Helene Cocoa Butter Creme



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

if anyone loves the smell of coconut/ chocolate and want a great inexpensive creme then DEFINITELY check this product out!
I recently got a pretty bad allergic reaction from a cleanser and my face started peeling. I read about some good things about this product and bought one from my local Walmart. The consistency at first is quite thick but then it softens up as you warm it up with your fingers. Even with my oily, and horribly acne prone skin this cocoa BUTTER didn't break me out! it really helped calm my irritated dry skin and also makes my entire body SO smooth!
 i definitely cant recommend this enough !!!


----------



## summerblue (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a very nice cream, especially for the body.  I've used it for over 30 years.  And I think it's like $6 for the 16 oz. jar at Sally's.


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

it really is such a steal! i think the texture is so much nicer than the body shop body butters that is so much more expensive for a much greasier product!


----------



## summerblue (Apr 29, 2010)

It's dynamite to lather on your feet & then put socks on!  Their Cocoa Butter lotion is also very nice when you want to moisturize, but not deep moisturize with the cream.  It's been made here on Long Island for all these years; matter-of-fact, several towns over from me.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 29, 2010)

I use on new tattoos. Keeps it moist, and have never had a problem with it pulling out color or anything. Definitely does the trick, and smells so nice.


----------



## thestarsfall (Apr 30, 2010)

some ppl in my massage class use it instead of oil or massage lotion.  Provides good glide as well as grip in a massage.


----------

